Ask HN: How much money did your company lost due to the AWS outage? - hackerkid
======
jlgaddis
Or, phrased another way, how much money did your company lose because you
weren't prepared for a common event?

~~~
cauterized
What if that event cost your company less than the additional redundancy
required to avoid downtime from any such outage?

What if the lost revenue from that event multiplied by its annual likelihood
is less than the cost of avoiding it?

~~~
jlgaddis
Then it sounds like a cost-benefit analysis was properly performed and the
right decision was made.

If that's the case, well, then I suppose everything worked out exactly as
expected/planned and there's no problem or anything to discuss.

(Yeah, I was a little snarky, sorry.)

